#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Wayne Kerr's Taytay Tour - Philippines

## Wayne Kerr

After a very fun month in Bangkok I reckoned it was time to piss off for a bit before I either ended up divorced or looking for a new job. This trip I decided on a small coastal town in Palawan in the Philippines. 



Taytay is a small fishing town that I help a few friends buy fish from so I reckoned it was a good a place as any to catch up with a few friends and unwind a bit. I wasn’t expecting too much but was very bloody impressed by the place so took a few photos for the folks on here. Tourism is in its infancy there, but some foreign overseas investors have big plans for the place. It was a treat to see the joint before the dollar or more like yuan, yen, and won takes over. Hope you enjoy.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Map of Taytay in Palawan - Philippines*


^ Taytay is a small joint in northern Palawan


^ Taytay Bay is on the right and the area on the left goes by the name of Malampaya Sound

Check the joint out on Google Earth by clicking here -

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Flight to Taytay in Palawan - Philippines*

The flight to Taytay airport is about 90 minutes from Manila and should set you back about US$30-40. The runway is still dirt so they only fly small planes in there. Worth the money just to get a good gander of the Palawan coast.


^ I used South East Asian Airways


^ Can get a good view of the pilot in action  they seem to spend most of their time checking out any western sheilas on the flight


^ A shot of Taytay Bay I took from my telephone  will have to get some tips from MeMock on aerial photography I think


^ The entire coast is full of coral reefs like this


^ The track from the plane to the airport


^ They are planning to build a new airport but I like this one just fine


^ The arrival area was bloody busy  my guide had problems finding somewhere to sit whilst waiting for the luggage


^ The local transport


^ We made our getaway down the runway in a private car
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Accommodation at Taytay in Palawan - Philippines*

There are a few small resorts popping up out on the nearby islands but I was keen to stay in town so a fried recommended the Casa Rosa Bungalows. Found out later it was the only hotel/guest house in town and was suitably impressed. About 20 dollars a night for the small bungalows in the photos below and they have cold beer, do a cracker pizza, and serve great tapas for free when you order a drink at the bar.


^ View from reception at the Casa Rosa 

.
^ The tapas bar at the Casa Rosa cold San Migs went for 25 pesos each with free tapas, usually some local squid rings


^ My modest bungalow 


^ All bungalows have atleast 320 degree water views


^ Not a bad spot for breakfast  even talked the girls into dropping a spot of the local Tanduay rum into my juice


^ Breakfast table


^ Spent a few long nights sitting there drinking  the fort to the left is made completely from the local corals

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Entertainment and food in Taytay in Palawan - Philippines*

I travel a lot in southeast Asia which usually means massage, karaoke, and drinking way too much whenever catching up with friends. Taytay was a refreshing break as there aint any joints of ill repute to get into trouble in. We ate and drank at my mates place and his staff put on some great seafood feeds and entertainment in his bar. The dancers were members of his staff and they ended up drinking with us into the wee hours of the morning. Reminded me of good old fashioned drinking sessions upcountry Thailand with a load of Spanish culture mixed in. 


^ Some nice seafood from my mates cool room


^ Cant get fish like this in Thailand anymore 


^ The dancing girls were very, very sexy  they were showing off their disco moves between the traditional dances  sorry no videos


^ Dont want to sound like a poof or anything but the blokes were pretty good too


^ The blokes worried me a bit when they strapped coconut shell tits on themselves


^ They even did the national dance which involves banging the bamboo poles together trying to hit the feet of the guys dancing  I had to have a go with the sheila  nearly killed me it did
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Buying Fish in Taytay in Palawan - Philippines*

Anyway the trip wasnt all beer and skittles. I had to go and check out one of the places producing some fish stuff my mate is buying. The village we visited processes about 2 tonnes of fish a day to send to Manila and Korea and Japan. The nips love it with beer.


^ Early morning at the local pier


^ My mates yacht  he recently bought  it cheap from some old Swedish bloke who sailed it there from Europe  will be lovely once he finishes working on it  our ride was the small boat in the background


^ The small village we visited


^ The processing area


^ The women folk do most of the work ashore


^ This batch was destined for Japan 
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Water People in Taytay in Palawan  Philippines*

Not many Filipinos I know who do any business without mixing in a fair bit of pleasure. The next couple of days were spent exploring the local islands. Most people seem to live on the water and catch fish for food and a living. 


^ Typical village along the coast of Taytay


^ One of the larger market areas


^ A lot of families live on boats like this


^ The kids seemed pretty happy sitting up on the bow
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Resort in Taytay in Palawan  Philippines*

Next stop was a small resort for a drinking session. One of the nicest joints Ive visited and is on my list of joints to visit again. 


^ Sailing to the outer islands of Taytay


^ The resort is built in a nice secluded bay protected from the southwest and northeast monsoons


^ We were already a bit off our faces before we arrived


^ They sent a few blokes out to pick us up


^ This blokes name was Evin  he reckons hes related to Rodney


^ Entrance to the joint is through a hole in the coral reef into a nice big lagoon


^ A shot looking over the pool, lagoon and the islands offshore


^ Nice bungalows


^ The restaurant and bar is set up in amongst the jungle


^ It dont more waterfront than this
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Island Resort in Taytay in Palawan  Philippines*

The joint has an island wing a short 20 minute sail across the bay. This joint was friggin awesome and the double rooms go for 3,000 pesos a night. 


^ Sailing to the offshore island resort


^ Lovely joint set in the jungle


^ Water was about 80 ft deep in the bay but sent this dinghy out to collect us


^ Some of the rooms


^ Nearly had to drop my pants at the pool table  jesus them flipper blokes can play alright 


^ Now these are real beach chairs


^ Small breakwater for the boats


^ The pier
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Fish Feeding at Taytay in Palawan  Philippines*

The pier at this joint is a great spot for a swim with the fish. A school of about 20 giant trevally about 1 metre long loiter around there and will try to put some underwater pics up after I get back to the office. Here are a few pics of us feeding the suckers.


^ The black shapes are giant trevally


^ A couple of guys swimming with them


^ Reckoned these little suckers would work the fish up


^ Trevally chasing the feed


^ Close up of the feeding frenzy
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*The Big Lagoon in Taytay  Philippines*

The highlight of the joint has to be this lagoon we visited. The outer lagoon is about 100 ft deep and you can swim through a hole in the wall to reach a shallower lagoon that is about 20 foot deep and due to the limited exchange with the sea is about 35 degrees and very salty  impossible to sink in it and I spent about 2 hours floating in the sucker.


^ The big lagoon


^ Kayak rental place


^ Hole in the wall through to the small secluded lagoon


^ The small lagoon


^ Heading out of the lagoon
 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Pot

This is all around El Nido is it not?  I got proposed to the missus around here.  Lost the fcuking camera in Malaysia and every single photo of my time in Palawan; absolutly gutted.  Cheers for posting these, hope there's more

----------


## jizzybloke

lovely pictures and a great looking place thanks Wayne.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> This is all around El Nido is it not?


Yeah mate, Taytay borders El Nido municipality, lovely part of the world  :Smile:

----------


## Northern Scum

Beautiful place.

Another great thread - cheers.

----------


## Mr Pot

We went this time last year, there were so many jellyfish it ruined the swimming and snorkelling; we got a glass bottomed canoe and there were hundreds of the fecks, if I had of jumped out I could have been in trouble, good job I hired that canoe - I know there is an extremely posionous box jellyfish native to the Phills, always wanted to know if that was around this area?

Apart from the Jellyfish, the beaces and lagoons have got to be some of the best in the world, wonderful place.

----------


## MeMock

> ^ A shot of Taytay Bay I took from my telephone  will have to get some tips from MeMock on aerial photography I think


Errrr, don't use your telephone to take pics  :Smile: 

Great thread mate, well done (again)

----------


## buad hai

Beautiful photos. I'd love to go there to dive.

Are those small dried fish baby skipjack? The people on Saipan used to catch those with a rod and reel and then pickle or boil them crisp to eat with beer.

Thanks again for a fine travel thread.

----------


## Khun Custard

WK, 
Thanks 
Nice photo's, great info.
Can I get the contact info of the resorts from you??

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Are those small dried fish baby skipjack? The people on Saipan used to catch those with a rod and reel and then pickle or boil them crisp to eat with beer.


I didn't see any small skipjack amongst them. They're mostly siganids or rabbitfish, trevally and small mackerels. I have tried the dried skipjack in northern Philippines which I think must be similar to what they do on Saipan ... the delish with cold beer  :Smile: .




> Can I get the contact info of the resorts from you??


Sure mate. Personally I like staying in town so I can do my own thing rather than being stuck on an island resort. That is why I chose the Casa Rosa. One resort that I did hear a lot of good things about goes by the name of Club Noah.
*
Casa Rosa*
Barangay 1, Taytay
Palawan, Philippines
Tel: (63) 92 1212 0522

*Miniloc Island Resort
*Ten Knots Development Corporation
18th Floor 8747
Paseo de Roxas Street, Salcedo Village,
1226 Makati City, Philippines
Tel: (632) 894 5644

----------


## gusG

You sure do it tuff , don't ya? Great thread

----------


## buad hai

^I've noticed this as well. No matter where Wayne goes he seems to always end up with nice accommodation, great meals, interesting entertainment and lots of beer and other sorts of booze. Incredibly, many of these trips allegedly have some sort of connection to "work".

----------


## Khun Custard

^^^ WC Thanks
That's the next holiday sorted!!

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> No matter where Wayne goes he seems to always end up with nice accommodation, great meals, interesting entertainment and lots of beer and other sorts of booze.


Jeez it aint all beer and skittles you know. Life on the road has resulted in me developing some bad habits that are going to be hard to kick, one or two of which may just about be the end of me if I end up back in the west  :Wink: . The latest is hand made filipino cigars. This trip I managed to fit about 150 of the suckers into my suitcase  :Smile: .

----------


## The_Dude

Great shots! Beautiful views, you are a great explorer. Thanks and keep them reports coming in! :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> Dont want to sound like a poof or anything but the blokes were pretty good too


No, of course not. However, I do notice that you seem to be intrigued with the men in the coconut bras as well. I hope you aren't having any double adapter issues Wayne!!

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ Nah being Australian I prefer my plugs to be of the three hole type ... double adapter three holers would be okay though  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> the sea is about 35 degrees and very salty  impossible to sink in it and I spent about 2 hours floating in the sucker.


Ah Wayne,

Your bouyancy probably had nothing to do with salinity. Your huge, fatty 
man-boobs, formed by years of overindulgence in fine food may have done the trick.

Oh, and by the way, thanks for the invitation!!! No, of course I don't like seafood.

----------


## Ciaphas

Great Thread. El Nido is one of my favorite places in the world, will probably give the resort a try next time I'm on holiday there.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Oh, and by the way, thanks for the invitation!!!


Last minute thing mate ... and you would have ended up with massive sperm buildup leaving your harem behind ... btw hows the mango farm doing?

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> btw hows the mango farm doing?


Apology accepted, if that's what it was you inconsiderate bastard. The Ma-muang are doing fine.
Apart from revising my Christmas card list, I have been very busy on the farm harvesting my first Cedar Bays. Nice variety, come up and have a taste.

----------


## cimboc

Am I reading this right...

You land here,


And stay here,


HOLLY SHIT! awesome!! Yet again you've excelled.

Out of interest, how much was that place per night?

----------


## dmerchent

Wow! That place looks fabulous!  Thanks for posting all the great pictures.

----------


## Jock Itch

awesome thread wayno !!  :Smile: 

Those GT's look quite formidable !! - maybe we need to charter a boat there for our next fishing excursion ??  :Smile: 

GT's, Tanduay, San Migs and fat stogies !! - sounds good to me !!  :Smile:

----------


## Bexar County Stud

Pickin my jaw up off the floor.
Great pics, great thread.
Looks like a place I need to add to the list, thanks.

----------


## ilocana

Hi,

NIce pics you've got here.... and indeed true that tourism is at its infancy in my country... The Ministry of Tourism needs full blast... The country has a lot to offer... it is a paradise yet to discover...

Ilocana

----------


## Joe Kerr

Look's like bloody paradise. How about the serenity! Wouldn't mind getting to some of these places one day.

However, it didn't look like there were many young ladies around?

----------


## blong308

My wife is from Baguio and I always tell her that I don't have any need for going to the PI. But these pics may have changed my mind. 

Aloha!

----------


## buad hai

^I lived on Saipan for 26 years. It's just a hop from there to the PI. I never went. Now I'm sorry...

----------


## whittler

Would you say that Cebu area is as safe as HuaHin? From what I have read PI overall is as cheap as Thailand. Would you agree?Thanks, whittler

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Nice to see how the other half live. lol. Great pics.

----------


## bwylde01

From the looks of it I better book a trip before it's priced out of my league! Great pics and post.

----------


## chitown

^ My modest bungalow 

How much did it rent for? In US please?  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Price for these too?


^ Nice bungalows

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Hey Chi, glad you like the pics mate. The little bungalow at the top was close to $20 a night, including breakfast (fish, rice, and fruit) and a cold beer watching the sunset. The ones out over the water are about $150 a night I think. But the "mates rates" system seems to work well there and negotiable like most other places. Lovely part of the world.

----------


## chitown

Yes absolutely lovely! 

If you go for a longer stay can you rent a regular house near there? 

Thanks for the info and I have put it on my list of places to travel.

----------


## tuferguson

shit wayne   

are you doing this deliberately so we are all jealous of you?

YOU ARE SUCCEEEEEDDDING YOU FUCKING [at][at][at][at]!!!!!

----------


## kingwilly

> Hey Chi, glad you like the pics mate. The little bungalow at the top was close to $20 a night, including breakfast (fish, rice, and fruit) and a cold beer watching the sunset. The ones out over the water are about $150 a night I think. But the "mates rates" system seems to work well there and negotiable like most other places. Lovely part of the world. __________________


awesome stuff mate! 

I really like your get up and go.

I just keep going back to Bali for the same old each time.

----------


## Loy Toy

Absolutely fantastic pictures and information mate!

Got to go to the Philippines soon and will escape for a break if time permits.

Again very enjoyable thread. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Great thread, I've never been to the PI and was just saying to someone how it has never appealed to me.

Never say never.

----------


## sunsetter

awsome pics mate, that place looks amazing,gotta go check it out one day :Smile:

----------


## boatboy

Absolutely stunning Wayne, definetly putting it on the visit list when the boat goes in.

Any Idea on the price of Diesel up there at the moment?

Dave

----------


## boatboy

Heres a great site that I have been following for a while giving me inspiration with building my boat.

Cruising Under Power Southeast Asia in a Converted Fishing Boat

They have been from Brisbane up through Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Sabah and to the Phillipines.

Phillipines notes and pics
Untitled Document

Dave

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Great site boatboy, thanks. You can find a few more pics of Palawan in here - https://teakdoor.com/philippine-trave...ilippines.html. Any chance of posting a few pics of ya boat mate?

----------


## boatboy

> Great site boatboy, thanks. You can find a few more pics of Palawan in here - https://teakdoor.com/philippine-trave...ilippines.html. Any chance of posting a few pics of ya boat mate?


Here ya go bloke, more than a few pics here http://www.cruisersforum.com/gallery...00&userid=3119

The 31 ft cat with the green stripe is the last build, the big white 50 ft sucker is the new one, power no sail with 65 hp/side.

Hopefully about 18 mths to go till splash.

Dave

----------


## traveler

Outstanding pics! I have never been to PI, this thread is making me want to go!

----------


## crocadile

Mate you got the life, good luck to ya :beer:  
Great pictures.

----------


## Nawty

Great looking place and pics.....worth a visit one day.

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks for the pics

My wife enjoys them too. We marked it and may visit some day.

----------


## enringebinc

Hello
I've just registered to say your site is very useful and nicely done!
Thank you very much for your work.

Cheers!

Sorry for offtopic.

----------


## Loombucket

Just found this, a very good example of how to do an interesting thread on a beautiful part of the world. A good ballance of amazing pictures and a brief narration. The airport buildings makes Samui seem like you have landed in Dubai and those bungalows rising above the sea makes me want to be sitting there. Well done and thanks for sharing.

----------


## demps1

Terrific pics,,looks idyllic.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Thanks fountain, I live in Fiji these days and must say there is nothing as good here

----------


## heythere

Very nice job there. Hope to be there soon. thanx     heythere

----------


## porno frank

Beautiful scenic pics of the pines.

----------


## LooseBowels

Cool
I was thinking of having a look at the Phillies, probably starting with a whoring trip to manilla.
Seems a bit bereft of customers though, recession?

----------

